# video through my digital microscope of one of my bees feeding on honey



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

This video took forever to upload to Facebook so I thought I'd share it here as well. Having fun with my digital microscope that attaches to my computer. Had a few forager bees get chilled while collecting maple pollen today so I brought them inside to look for varroa (yay, found none). Once they unthawed, I fed one some honey and took this video. She still had her saddle bags full of pollen. I had another great video of all the bees together coming out of torpor, but hadn't figured out the software yet so I ended up taping over top of it. (ah well, there is always tomorrow)

https://www.facebook.com/ruth.s.meredith/videos/10154937413603048/


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Couldn't get it to work


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Hmm. Setting are public on the post. Can anyone else see it if they are logged into their FB account?


----------



## RichM (Dec 22, 2015)

It worked for me, and I am not on facebook.


----------



## ahwolle (Sep 20, 2016)

That was super cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RichM (Dec 22, 2015)

Very nice! Can you give us some details about the microscope and software?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

RichM said:


> Very nice! Can you give us some details about the microscope and software?


Inexpensive one ($20) through ebay that hooks to the PC. It has it's own software, which is very limited but still what I took the video with. Fun to play around with but the stand doesn't have the range that it should to be really useful. Works fine for things that are not crawling around. I originally bought it to check my monarch butterflies for OE spores and just started playing around with it on the bees. Next step is to take the laptop and microscope outside to the hive to see what I can see.

This is a link to ebay to the one I purchased. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2MP-1000X-8...179438?hash=item25b870a2ee:g:ouAAAOSwP~tW6Jn4


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

ruthiesbees said:


> Hmm. Setting are public on the post. Can anyone else see it if they are logged into their FB account?


I could view them even though I do not have FB account. I just had to decline (not now) option on the invitation to sign up. 

Very nice videos!

Thanks,


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Fascinating! Thanks for sharing. I hope you don't mind that I shared your video on our club's facebook page.


----------



## Marti (Jun 29, 2014)

That was awesome!


----------



## jimmye (Apr 5, 2016)

Way cool,thanks for sharing and the link for the microscope.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Very  Ruth. Thanks for sharing that. My little girl liked it too (15, but she is my little one)


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I got one too with 10 mega pixels. Going to use it for the I.I. queen process.


----------

